# What Lens



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got a D70s and want a lens that takes good close-ups and has wide angle - I take lots of pics in rooms or small spaces.

Any thoughts?

Ps money is an object!


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

You will struggle to get a lens that does both well, but you might get one that does both ok.

I am selling two lenses that meet your two seperate specifications, except price. A true macro lens like I am selling will give you the best results for close ups, but no good for wide angle, same with the wide angle I am selling.

You can buy lenses like the sigma 24-70mm macro (I am selling the non macro version of this lens), which would do the job ok, but not give you true 1.1 macro.

Whats your budget?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Also consider extention tubes.... for really good close up pictures.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Another excellent way also for closeups is to buy a Nikon 50mm f/1.8 lens (look in my post in the for sale section  ) and then buy an adapter to reverse mount it. You can get stunning results that way. And also the Nikon 50mm should be in any photographers kit for general purpose and lowlight work.


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM, you can see the specs here I have one, but am not selling it. Great for taking photos in rooms.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Tokina 11-17mm F2.8mm? Not got one but fast glass and gets good reviews for reasonable money.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

The sigma 10-20mm is a cracking lens, especially for architecture and landscapes, but not sure how good at close up it is.I never tried with mine. I'd have thought you'd have major distortion in the images at close range, if it can even focus that close.

This is the problem with DSLR's. Often 1 lens wont do the job, you need several.


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Taken from the Sigma site: "10-20mm F4-5.6 EX DC HSM lens allows enjoyment of super wide-angle photography making it a very powerful tool for indoor and landscape photography", it is recommended for indoors. Google "Sigma 10-20mm close ups" images and you will see it does cope with close-up photography, not macro.

Brian


----------



## SteveF (Feb 10, 2010)

marmisto said:


> I've got a D70s and want a lens that takes good close-ups and has wide angle - I take lots of pics in rooms or small spaces.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Ps money is an object!


Hi Marmisto

I use the Nikon D80 and for my watch shots use a Sigma 18-50 F2.8 EX DC Macro. The lens is easy to use and produces great shots. Also its very cheap.....you can pick one up for around Â£100 or so.

Steve


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

My standard lens at work is the Nikon AF Nikkor 24-85mm f/2.8-4D IF, it has a good range with an eq 36mm WA in 35mm terms, but the best thing about this lens is the Macro mode, I use Macro an awful lot and this lens stops me getting caught out when I am out and about in the workshops and an engineer decides he wants a real close up this lens will work wonders.

You will have to find one used I am afraid, but well worth the hunt.

Be aware it is a pro design so is heavier and bigger than the newer plastic/composite lenses.


----------

